# Florence SC



## sanuces (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm taking a trip from South Florida to Myrtle Beach SC. The closet Amtrak station in Florence SC. I would like to know how far is it from the train station to the Florence airport so i can rent a car to Myrtle beach. Are cabs available to the Airport. or should i chose another city to get off on like Charleston SC .


----------



## whistler (Sep 24, 2007)

sanuces said:


> I'm taking a trip from South Florida to Myrtle Beach SC. The closet Amtrak station in Florence SC. I would like to know how far is it from the train station to the Florence airport so i can rent a car to Myrtle beach. Are cabs available to the Airport. or should i chose another city to get off on like Charleston SC .



From the maps it looks to be 2 to 3 miles up East Palmetto Rd.. I would call Enterprise and Budget, both located at the airport, and see if either has a shuttle to and from the Amtrak station. But that is just what I got playing with google.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Depends on how much time you have and if you want a longer train ride. The Florence train station is only several miles from the airport (which is a nice small one). From there to Myrtle Beach will take you about 90 minutes.

If you get off in Charleston (actually north Charleston - not a particular nice area) it will take you about 2 hours and a little over 100 miles. A nice drive along the coast (but you'll have to take a short detour to actually see the ocean).

Double the distance from Savannah - a little less than 4 hours but the drive to Charleston on US 17 is great as it meanders through the Carolina low country. Both cities - Savannah and Charleston - are well worth seeing if you have the time. In fact, unless you are a golf lover, I'd rather spend time there than Myrtle Beach (so many high rise condo's). Savannah also has the option of taking the Silver Star as well as the Meteor. I'd check the internet or the local transit authority listed in the Amtrak timetable for info on the station to the airport. All 3 cities do have cab service.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 27, 2007)

They do have car rental available from Hertz in Charleston. You do have to take a cab to and from the airport, but get a receipt and Hertz will reimburse you for the trip.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 17, 2011)

For future reference: There is a shuttle that runs between the Florence Amtrak station and the Florence Regional Airport called Easy Riding Shuttle (843)615.7814). It is $10 one-way and riders should ask for Ms. Dolores when making arrangements (ahead of time).

Or ask for State Taxi #45 (843)661.6323

Rental Car Businesses at the Florence Regional Airport:

Avis/Budget (843)669.7673

Hertz (843)662.7930

Enterprise (843)669.4868

*MUST call ahead to arrange rental as none of the companies operate 24/7 on site.

The airport also offers a secured public parking area for $8 a day.

For more information about the Florence area and Pee Dee Region, go to www.visitflo.com (Florence Convention & Visitors Bureau)


----------

